
Edmunds is closing its open API service for vehicle data (e.g. VIN decoding) - voidmain0001
http://edmunds.mashery.com/
======
jmhyer123
This really sucks, Edmunds was one of the better sources of vehicle data.

In light of this announcement are there any alternative APIs/data sources that
you would recommend?

~~~
voidmain0001
Excuse my late reply. Not open and free like Edmunds was. I have used Chrome
and Unhaggle and both have very rich data sources, but also very rich
subscriptions.

